# Princess Mallorn and Indigo: A wedding???



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Lyn has outdone herself this time--Princess Mallorn and Indigo have gotten married on a beautiful beach and she wanted to share the pictures 

Here is the service...









Off to the honeymoon! I love the man driving 









Thank you Lyn :hug: ​


----------



## JensBudgies (Aug 3, 2015)

What an extravagant ceremony fit only for royalty the likes of Princess Mallorn and Indigo!

:love2:


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

OH MY, I almost fainted by the photos and it's truly the wedding of the year! Love Mallorn's pretty bridal dress and Indi's handsome pinstripe tux, such a Vogue & GQ couple to the max.:clap:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I am So glad you liked what I did with princess Mallorn and Indigo Gi Gi.... This photoshop was sure a big challenge for me as I have never done anything like this before... I am working on one more idea and I'll send it to Gi Gi to post here..In the photo shot someone said to marry princess Mallorn and Indigo so this gave me the idea to do.....

Hey Nick I hope you didn't fall off your chair or spill coffee on your computer when you saw this.... Again this is only a bit of fun.....


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Mallorn looks lovely in her designer wedding gown. And Indi is so handsome in his tux and top hat.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What a lovely ceremony. 

Well done, Lyn! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Lucille (Aug 30, 2007)

So much effort and skill went into the pictures, just gorgeous!!!
Someday, (now that they're married and all) I want to see a wee royal chick in a beribboned stroller...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Lucille said:


> So much effort and skill went into the pictures, just gorgeous!!!
> Someday, (now that they're married and all) I want to see a wee royal chick in a beribboned stroller...


That might be a little hard to do in photoshop but I'll try you gave me an idea!!!!!!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Aww!! Congratulations Mallorn and Indigo! :love2:. I had no idea you two were an item! Such a beautiful couple .

I love the coach driver too... he's smaller than the birds haha


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

:cheers:
What an amazing couple, move over Becks and Posh! That backdrop is priceless Lynn. You have done an excellent job there .:budgie:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty boy said:


> :cheers:
> What an amazing couple, move over Becks and Posh! That backdrop is priceless Lynn. You have done an excellent job there .:budgie:


Thank you Cathy... I think so to..


----------



## HarryBird (Mar 14, 2015)

Harry sends his congrats to the happy couple, and is interested in when Indigo might be out of town on business. In case the Princess needs anything


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

HarryBird said:


> Harry sends his congrats to the happy couple, and is interested in when Indigo might be out of town on business. In case the Princess needs anything


The Princess is happy to let Harry know when he can be of assistance


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks again Lyn and thank you everyone for the comments! :wave:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

And here I was thinking the Princess Mallorn had her eyes set on her long time Spanish boyfriend Sammy and she elopes with Indi! 
A fine choice indeed, Mallorn and Indi make the perfect couple!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

aluz said:


> And here I was thinking the Princess Mallorn had her eyes set on her long time Spanish boyfriend Sammy and she elopes with Indi!
> A fine choice indeed, Mallorn and Indi make the perfect couple!


Well, Sammy has been gone for so long and Indigo was just so persuasive...


----------

